# Just Another Person Asking For Free Commision :c



## DisconnectedYT (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry to annoy everyone and i dont know if there is a rule or not about this but would anyone be able to for free commision Disco? Owo.
I made my own drawining (Profile Pic) but have wanted to make a better looking one. I dont have the money as im saving up for a Nvidia GTX1070 and my parents would never allow me to pay to get Disco properly commisioned.
I also have the problem that i am to young to have stuff like a stupid PayPal account. Pretty please could anyone make some art of Disco? :3
Because this would be the 100,000th message like this i really dont care what it looks like, what position or anything else as long as its main features look similar!
Thank you if you concider this!
Also the my profile pic is what the face of Disco looks like while the full body shot is missing the ear and eye color.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 7, 2016)

There's a lot of people offering free stuff in art exchange subforum ( http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/art-exchange/ ), you should lurk around there, and eventually someone will draw your doggie. Don't get carried away, though - running all over the subforum and asking everybody to draw stuff for you isn't a good or polite thing to do, obviously.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jun 7, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> There's a lot of people offering free stuff in art exchange subforum ( http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/art-exchange/ ), you should lurk around there, and eventually someone will draw your doggie. Don't get carried away, though - running all over the subforum and asking everybody to draw stuff for you isn't a good or polite thing to do, obviously.


Thank you for the suggestion and ill try to be as nice as possible ~w~


----------



## Minxydragon27 (Jul 4, 2016)

If you are still looking for someone to draw your character I would be more than happy to. I don't have any examples posted as I have just joined but I would describe my style as kinda cartoonish and maybe cute? Anyways your character is very cute and I would be happy to draw him.


----------



## Rust (Jul 4, 2016)

Here you go.
I love your art style.  If you have time I would love to add your art to my collection.  Please tell me if you can and I'll send a ref your way.


----------



## Minxydragon27 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's a drawing, just make sure to give credit. Enjoy!
Also sorry about the bad picture quality, I could upload it again if you'd like.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 6, 2016)

Did a quick sketch of him looking depressed.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 9, 2016)

Rust said:


> Here you go.
> I love your art style.  If you have time I would love to add your art to my collection.  Please tell me if you can and I'll send a ref your way.


Hadn't looked at this post in a while so sorry that i didn't see this post earlier but WOW thanks!


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 9, 2016)

Minxydragon27 said:


> Here's a drawing, just make sure to give credit. Enjoy!
> Also sorry about the bad picture quality, I could upload it again if you'd like.


Yeh it would be amazing if u could re-upload it and thanks!


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 9, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> Did a quick sketch of him looking depressed.


xD looks great! Best art ive got so far lol, not to say the rest were bad


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 19, 2016)

Rust said:


> Here you go.
> I love your art style.  If you have time I would love to add your art to my collection.  Please tell me if you can and I'll send a ref your way.


I made a HD version of the one you made


----------



## Rust (Jul 19, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> I made a HD version of the one you made View attachment 12626


Wow that looks really cool, good job!


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 13, 2016)

I FOUND THE THREAD WITH THE ART! YES


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 5, 2019)

This thread is absolutely ridiculous. You were saving up for what was a $500 piece of technology at the time but you were unable to throw a few dollars at an artist for some art and your excuse was that you were to young to open a PayPal? Did you at least get the GPU?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 5, 2019)

Locking due to a three year necro.


----------

